# Possibly looking for ATV..where to start



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wife and I have been saving up for a Canada fishing trip at a lodge or fly in place. The thought came to me, instead of paying $500-$800 per person on a trip, why not buy a boat (and perhaps an ATV). Now I am no stranger to Canada, since I have been fishing up there for almost 30 years while borrowing Grandpa's boat. We would haul the boat into some pretty remote places (with and without an ATV). The lakes that I want to go to is pretty much accessible by ATV only. Beyond the use of an ATV other than this, I am not sure how much I would use it at home. I would not normally make a an expensive purchase that is used only once a year, but we have been saving money for a while. Besides, it would feel good knowing that I actually have something of value rather than paying for a 1 week fishing trip for the family and have nothing but memories (not that its a bad thing either). 
So, I am in the market for a 14 ft. aluminum boat as well. What many folks up there do, is build a pipe rack frame over top of the quad and haul the boat in that way. Some of the trails into these lakes are quite muddy (1 ft deep plus). Should I go 2wd because it is lighter weight, have a winch and pull myself out of mud holes? Or is 4wd the only way to go. Its been awhile since I have driven a quad, and I am not sure of what they are capable of. Any thoughts?


----------



## temp989 (Feb 16, 2007)

2 wheel drive with the right tires can get you through alot of soup...


but 4 with the right tires & your almost unstoppable..add a winch and everything is worry free...


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks! It will take a while to convince the wife I need a quad. All of our farming/food plots are done with tractor, so I might need to think of more uses!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

4X4


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds like you need a honda. Im a kawasaki man, becasue i like doing all sorts of riding, but my second favorite quad would be the honda rancher.

http://powersports.honda.com/2011/fourtrax-rancher-at.aspx

This would be the perfect quad for what your describing to us, a buddy of mine back home has one with some mud tires on it, and we call it the yellow sub. They are almost unstoppable for any sort of riding. What i like the most about the honda quads, is that they are shaft driven, there is no belt... so that means no slippage. And also go with a 4x4 with a winch, and if you do purchase one from a local dealer, ask him about throwing in a winch, and a big wheel kit, so you dont have to purchase the tires seprate.


----------



## ra400 (Aug 31, 2009)

I also have the Honda Rancher 420 and absolutely love it. It's great for play and work. This quad has yet to let me down. And the price was very good for a 4x4. Tons of pull and goes through almost anything.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got a Polaris 550 4X4 with a winch and don't worry about getting stuck!

As far as brands, ask 4 guys and you'll get 4 different answers. Just try to find one that's been well taken care of, or buy new. 

I suggest getting something fully automatic and belt driven if you're gonna do any pulling with it. Semi autos can get trashed pretty fast if the previous owners didn't know what they were doing. Belts are easy to change, foolproof, and cheap too.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

We fished in Canada for years with ATV's, packing in to remote lakes like you are talking of doing. 4WD was a must where we were going. Often involved lots of rocky terrain and 4 WD is invaluable when rock climbing. 

I've always had Honda ATV's and currently own two. Also have a Polaris Ranger side by side which I like, but it's no Honda. If Honda built a side by side like the Ranger, I'd own one. For my money, Honda is the best built bike in the industry.

my $ .02 FWIW


----------



## Benelli Bob (Sep 23, 2010)

My Honda Rincon is going on two years old. I mostly use it in the winter to ice fish Lake St. Clair and plow snow. There's two other uses for you if you don't mind the cold. I finally have all the gear for it: winch, plow, auger rack, sled with tow bar, and a rear seat/storage box. It sits in the garage most of the summer, but it is sure fun to have come winter. Good luck.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I use my honda for hauling deer out of the woods and plowing snow. I also pull a 4 x 7 trailer for goose hunting. we load it up with decoys, blinds, guns,gear and hunters . Now my wife drives a polaris 400ho. its a nice quad and built in the US.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Independent rear suspension


----------



## RD1 (Oct 14, 2010)

If you want to break the mold a little bit you should look at an Argo. They are 6-8 wheel hoss's that can go on water or land.


----------

